# Need help! Aiptasia



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

So I have noticed some Aiptasia growing from the depths of one of my zoa colonies. Need to know what to do to get rid of it??

At present my options seem to be remove the coral to save my tank from an infestation but I really would prefer some better options if they exist. One coral is 33% of my coral lol.


----------



## greatdanes (May 21, 2016)

There is a product called aiptasia-x that is made specifically for the removal of aiptasia. I gave that a go and it worked like a charm. Coral safe from what I remember.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

aiptasia-x works or you can buy these cool pens and basically zap them dead. deal with it now though before its a nightmare


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 21, 2017)

aiptasia-x works however a word of caution in its regard: Cover that aiptasia completely and when it says start before you get to it, it means it. If you don't get those little bastards before they release their death spores then you will have many many more of them. This I learned the hard way.

That being said, on my second round I did much better and they are gone.


----------



## yoho445 (Feb 19, 2017)

I had good results getting rid of aiptasia with peppermint shrimp.

Got one from J&L for my 10 gallon and it ate them all in a few weeks.

It is my understanding that they don't always eat them though. I may have gotten lucky.


----------

